# Sexual Orientation



## Minish

I'm sure this was on the old forum SOMEWHERE. I just had to make it! (:

I'm... well, I think I'm pansexual. Possibly gay. Yeah, how you can get confused between only liking one gender and not having gender being an issue is beyond me.


----------



## Jolty

Bisexual with heterosexual tendancies


----------



## shadow_lugia

Other, I'm nosexual. I don't want kids, thanks.


----------



## Deathguise

A proud heterosexual here.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Straight but not narrow.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Straight but not narrow.


Ditto.


----------



## spaekle

Technically, I'm gay as a maypole! :D


----------



## surskitty

psst hey guys hey guys

_asexuality exists_

Something-romantic asexual.  Definitely not heteroromantic, but uh.  I dunno.  Something asexual though!


----------



## Great Aether

Straight. Thought I might be gay at one point, but I know I'm straight now. >.<



surskitty said:


> psst hey guys hey guys
> 
> _asexuality exists_
> 
> Something-romantic asexual.  Definitely not heteroromantic, but uh.  I dunno.  Something asexual though!


You reproduce using spores?


----------



## Kabigon

Straight as a thing that is... straight. =(


----------



## Tailsy

Ninja-added asexual to the poll.

I'm straight, lolz.


----------



## Sireafi

Great Aether said:


> You reproduce using spores?


*headdesk*

No. Asexual as an orientation means you don't have feel any sexual affection towards anybody.


----------



## Great Aether

Sireafi said:


> *headdesk*
> 
> No. Asexual as an orientation means you don't have feel any sexual affection towards anybody.


No, asexual is spores and budding, Trust me. I don't know about you, but _I_ took 6th grade science classes. =)


----------



## Altmer

no that's asexual reproduction it has nothing to do with sexual orientation you nitwit

as for me I'm pretty straight I believe, but I'm also pretty wide open


----------



## Timmy

Fag hag who is bi for Chris Barrie and only Chris Barrie. So I refuse to say I'm bisexual since it's only one person. Giant homo hell yeah.


----------



## Proto_Fan

I'm almost positive I'm straight. But I don't really know. Maybe I'm just straight because that's the only way I've really gone in life. Who knows?

I'm pretty sure that's not it though.


----------



## surskitty

Great Aether said:


> You reproduce using spores?


No, I reproduce with Spore.

also uh asexuality _is_ a sexual orientation [--;]


----------



## nyuu

Great Aether said:


> No, asexual is spores and budding, Trust me. I don't know about you, but _I_ took 6th grade science classes. =)


No, you are wrong. The word has multiple uses. asexual reproduction is what you described, asexuality is lack of attraction, be it romantic or sexual. I don't know about you, but I know more than what is taught in 6th grade science classes =)
Pan~ love everyone~ edit: the previous statment may infact not be true. sosad~~


----------



## opaltiger

Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> I don't draw lines; I'm sexual and that's it.


that, except I usually say straight because it's easier than explaining what I mean.


----------



## Altmer

well opaltiger I thought you were your sister so I thought you were a lesbian at one point


----------



## OrngSumb

Gay all the way. Woot! Go men = )


----------



## Frozen Weta

Heterosexual.  Quite sure about it.


----------



## Dannichu

^ That would be me.


----------



## Altmer

you're not remotely scary

(I don't doubt the lesbian though)


----------



## Butterfree

Hetero-romantic asexual. That is, I'm attracted to guys but could do without the sex.


----------



## Ramsie

I'm heterosexual, but I think I may have asexual tendencies.


----------



## Adriane

Bisexual. More interested in having a female partner, though.


----------



## Wymsy

I'm heterosexual, but for some reason lots of people think I'm homosexual or bisexual.... not sure how in the world they're getting to that conclusion.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I'm straight. I think. I don't think I'm old enough to tell....


----------



## Hawkfish

Heterosexual. Also I hate sexuality slang. I find it could be used offensively. Like 'that's gay' for example.

  I only have attraction to guys... Firm, large Pectorals are sexy. I could care less about the rest(although there is a few exceptions a nice shaped face helps).


----------



## Music Dragon

I'm straight as a chopstick. Although I sometimes hit on guys for fun.


----------



## Coloursfall

FMC has a weird combo of stuff.  Like... Romantically/sexually I like girls, but some guys are ok to look at... what would that be called? @A@


----------



## Dannichu

...4/5 on the Kinsey scale? Haha, I have no idea. 

Michael Stipe said it best; labels are for food cans. 

Or, uh, something to that effect. >.>


----------



## Tailsy

Dannichu said:


> ...4/5 on the Kinsey scale? Haha, I have no idea.
> 
> Michael Stipe said it best; labels are for food cans.
> 
> Or, uh, something to that effect. >.>


STIIIIIIPE <3333

er
ignore me :x 

I'm still straight to pretend I'm still on topic >__> <__<


----------



## Keta

Bisexual.

I once knew a guy who told me I was as straight as the letter P.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Men! Men! Men!

As you can see, I'm as straight as a pencil.


----------



## Dinru

Heterosexual, but panromantic. As in, I'm only interested in the opposite sex physically, but I don't think it matters for whomever it is I fall in love with.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Hawkfish said:


> Heterosexual. Also I hate sexuality slang. I find it could be used offensively.


Yeah sexuality slang's pretty gay.


----------



## Goldenpelt

I chose Other. I don't know.


----------



## nastypass

Straight as a not-round thing!  :D


----------



## Keltena

Bisexual, panromantic.


----------



## T-man

Proto_Fan said:


> I'm almost positive I'm straight. But I don't really know. Maybe I'm just straight because that's the only way I've really gone in life. Who knows?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not it though.


Ditto


----------



## Mhaladie

Mostly I'm just uninterested. Not asexual, really, but just usually not all that.. interested, yeah. Though I am bi-ish when it does come to attraction to people.

And sadly, Danni, I can see you being that little ghosty thing because it looks friendly and is covered in rainbow. And hey, you usually are too. Friendly and covered in rainbow, that is.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I'm thirteen, so I don't date (And never will until I get to college because my school, a private Catholic school mind you, bans dating), but I consider myself to be straight.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

shadow_lugia said:


> Other, I'm nosexual. I don't want kids, thanks.


The desire for children has nothing to do with your sexuality. Neither does dating, for that matter; you can still be attracted to someone even if you can't actually do anything with them.

Asexual all the effing way. And romantic relationships give you cooties D:

 I am deathly allergic to cooties, you guys. No really.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

I'm straight. I could look at a penis and be like, "Um, okay, what about it?" I've seen Goatse and all, don't care. I've seen pr0nz with guys in it, and that doesn't bother me.

However, being gay _does_ bother me. I don't want to be intimate with guys or anything.

Not like I'll get any ever anyway, lulz.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Um yeah most gay guys don't like goatse either you know since it's just gross and all.

Also that post reeks of NOT GAY! so much.


----------



## Faltzer

DAMN STRAIGHT!


----------



## Dragon_night

Fwee. Bi, but now that I'm looking up pansexual, I think I'll go there (although, there in the same voting thing, so it doesn't matter).


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm confused. Yeah. Not asexual, not bisexual, not hetero/homosexual. Just confused. I have no idea what I am. But I'll find out eventually. Most of the time, I can't really tell the difference whether I have romantic/sexual feelings for somebody or if they're platonic feelings. That's the best way to put it really.


----------



## Iceon

Eeeh, I'm gay.

Simple as that >.>;


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade

I'm not completely sure yet, but I'll say bi.


----------



## Harlequin

I am a gay. I spread gaybeams.


----------



## @lex

Actually, I'm still not sure whether I'm straight or bi  I've had both bi- and pansexual crushes, but, you know, the "real thing" hasn't happened to me much, so I can't tell.


----------



## Noctowl

Hetrosexual. ^^


----------



## PhaRaoH

I'm bisexual, but I feel more homosexual as I seem more interested in females, though I do still have a reasonably strong attraction to males.
(As Wuffel knows. ^_~)


----------



## Flying Bread

I'm Bisexual. It's still sex and it feels good. End of story.


----------



## Timmy

Okay thinking about it I might be Pansexual but last time I told that to someone they were just like "what, you fuck pans?" So it's much simpler to say I'm gay.

:T


----------



## Flora

Straight. I'm 99.999999% sure, seeing as all my crushes were on guys.


----------



## Furretsu

Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> I don't draw lines; I'm sexual and that's it.


This. I don't see how people can sum up everything about their sexuality in one (extremely general) word.


----------



## Valor

Hetero, although I will confess I have had a few gay dreams some time ago. I'd make a terrible gay guy.


----------



## #1 bro

This is very interesting, actually. More than half the people that voted in this poll (assuming they told the truth) are non-heterosexual. This can't be the case for the entire world, right? So does something about pokemon draw non-heterosexual people to it? I dunno.

Actually, it's probably more like those who had a sexual orientation in the minority felt more a need to post in the poll. Whatever. :P


----------



## Furretsu

Or it's possibly because bisexual is the new black.


----------



## STEELIXMANIAC

Heterosexual/straight. Like some 29 others who voted.


----------



## Gorirazu

One of my friends: You have a libido equivalent to a rock's, my dear.

Self-explanatory, I think.


----------



## Kaito

Psh as if I know. As Zhorken and Furret stated, I don't like labelling myself with some generalized term for something as personal as my sexuality. I like guys, I like girls, I wouldn't call myself bisexual. So I'm not going to pick any of the options~


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper

I'm straight, but I avoid girlsthatarejusttooeasy, causing some idiots to wonder.


----------



## ethereal_joe

Straight, as far as I know.


----------



## The Suicune

Hetero :D


----------



## Chimera

I'm guessing pansexual is the word for it? Why does that sound cute, a word for a sexuality should not sound cute. I don't want to say bi as the only real difference between genders is what pronoun you use in my eyes. :x


----------



## Magenta

God Knows...

Seriously, at first I thought I was heterosexual because I mostly crushed on guys.Then bisexual because the  idea of a female partner didn't seem totally weird to me.

I have a girlfriend now and it's going way better than any relationship I've been in with a boy. Granted it is under different circumstances and it isn't the first time I've tried a relationship with a girl either. On the other hand, I find in movies and cartoons and such I tend to find the male cast more appealing than the female cast.

I don't really want to say I'm bisexual because it kind of makes me feel like I'm just following a fad or something. Not to mention I always get anxious about labeling myself as something but not actually meeting the standards of that label.

So I guess Magenta's just an sexually orientated person who likes to over complicate things.


----------



## Dannichu

Magenta said:


> On the other hand, I find in movies and cartoons and such I tend to find the male cast more appealing than the female cast.


That's because the representation of females in the media is _absolutely appalling._

Okay, it might not be because, but still.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

Dannichu said:


> That's because the representation of females in the media is _absolutely appalling._


I agree with you completely. I can only think of one female character (Off-hand at least) who isn't portrayed as either really stupid or a vagina-with-attached-human.

Me... I voted asexual on the poll, but its a bit more complicated that a one-word answer. Asexual fits because I'm not _sexually_ attracted to anything. That's not to say I can't be attracted to stuff, but when it happens, there aren't any hormones involved. Like, I find girls to be more "visually appealing" than guys, and I have an easier time trusting them, but I couldn't care less about having sex with them. A guy not wanting sex is probably a pretty weird concept (I certainly haven't heard of it), but... that's what I am. :sweatdrop: So I guess my answer is hetero-asexual. I'm a guy who likes girls, but if sex suddenly ceased to exist, I couldn't care less.


----------



## Flazeah

I'm a lesbian.


----------



## Jetx

Walker said:


> Straight as a not-round thing!  :D


you don't rule out bent things, though. :)

Anyway I'm pretty sure I'm heterosexual.


----------



## The Suicune

XS-Nitrogen said:


> I agree with you completely. I can only think of one* female character* (Off-hand at least) who isn't portrayed as either really stupid or a vagina-with-attached-human.
> 
> Me... I voted asexual on the poll, but its a bit more complicated that a one-word answer. Asexual fits because I'm not _sexually_ attracted to anything. That's not to say I can't be attracted to stuff, but when it happens, there aren't any hormones involved. Like, I find girls to be more "visually appealing" than guys, and I have an easier time trusting them, but I couldn't care less about having sex with them. A guy not wanting sex is probably a pretty weird concept (I certainly haven't heard of it), but... that's what I am. :sweatdrop: So I guess my answer is hetero-asexual. I'm a guy who likes girls, but if sex suddenly ceased to exist, I couldn't care less.


Kairi/Namine? I was about to say Lara Croft, but her boobs :x The must be like a J cup. It must hurt when she's running.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

I was thinking of Samus, from Metroid. Kairi would work too, now that I think of it.

But yeah. Lara's breasts. Actually, I think you're onto something - Maybe that's why she runs so darned slow in the games xD Although from the short amount of time I spent playing Legend, it seems like they're trying to make her into a legitimate character now rather than an excuse to show cleavage. Will it work? Probably not. But at least they're trying.


----------



## Erika

Kyonsexual.

Gender bended or not, Kyon is sexy.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Straight and wide.


----------



## Minish

XS-Nitrogen said:


> I agree with you completely. I can only think of one female character (Off-hand at least) who isn't portrayed as either really stupid or a vagina-with-attached-human.
> 
> Me... I voted asexual on the poll, but its a bit more complicated that a one-word answer. Asexual fits because I'm not _sexually_ attracted to anything. That's not to say I can't be attracted to stuff, but when it happens, there aren't any hormones involved. Like, I find girls to be more "visually appealing" than guys, and I have an easier time trusting them, but I couldn't care less about having sex with them. A guy not wanting sex is probably a pretty weird concept (I certainly haven't heard of it), but... that's what I am. :sweatdrop: So I guess my answer is hetero-asexual. I'm a guy who likes girls, but if sex suddenly ceased to exist, I couldn't care less.


...you are awesome and a legend among men. 8D


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

Cirrus said:


> ...you are awesome and a legend among men. 8D


:D :D :D


----------



## Belmont

Straight


----------



## Mercury

I'm straight.


----------



## GameFreakerZero

I'm fairly sure I'm heterosexual.


----------



## surskitty

The Suicune said:


> Kairi/Namine? I was about to say Lara Croft, but her boobs :x The must be like a J cup. It must hurt when she's running.


Kairi spends most of the series being rescued.

Namine, sure.  But Kairi uh.  No?


----------



## Ahouji

Strictly-speaking pansexual... almost exclusively attracted to men, so I just identify as gay.
There just aren't many women that catch my interest. Even though a good 90% of my friends are, in fact, girls.
Oh well. x3


----------



## The Suicune

XS-Nitrogen said:


> I was thinking of Samus, from Metroid. Kairi would work too, now that I think of it.
> 
> But yeah. Lara's breasts. Actually, I think you're onto something - Maybe that's why she runs so darned slow in the games xD Although from the short amount of time I spent playing Legend, it seems like they're trying to make her into a legitimate character now rather than an excuse to show cleavage. Will it work? Probably not. But at least they're trying.


Yeah, but there's still the dodgy camera angles. I was on anniversary today and I got a big screen of Lara ass when she was swinging on a rope. Yeah. 

However it looks like they're getting bigger by the game, http://globalnerdy.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/evolution-of-lara-croft.jpg


----------



## Not Meowth

Asexual, I guess. I've never been attracted to anyone, so I guess there's no real way of knowing, is there?


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

surskitty said:


> Kairi spends most of the series being rescued.


Let's take the Zelda games, for example. Is a princess _really_ going to be able to take on Ganondorf/Ganon? Not so much. Does it make her any worse of a character? If you ask me, not so much. Having to be rescued doesn't mean that you're a terrible character, just that you're incapable of fighting off whatever big bad boss dude decides to kidnap you. That, and if everybody in the cast was capable of defeating said big bad boss dude, there wouldn't be much of a game now, would there? :D



The Suicune said:


> Yeah, but there's still the dodgy camera angles. I was on anniversary today and I got a big screen of Lara ass when she was swinging on a rope. Yeah.
> 
> However it looks like they're getting bigger by the game, http://globalnerdy.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/evolution-of-lara-croft.jpg


Should I retract my statement of Lara becoming a legitimate character (Or at least, trying to)? 'Cause its starting to look like they're doing it to balance out the fact that they're showing a little too much of her... anatomy.


----------



## Music Dragon

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Asexual, I guess. I've never been attracted to anyone, so I guess there's no real way of knowing, is there?


Oh, come now. 16 years old - and never been attracted to anyone? One of those statements has to be a lie.


----------



## Not Meowth

Music Dragon said:


> Oh, come now. 16 years old - and never been attracted to anyone? One of those statements has to be a lie.


I know, wierd huh?


----------



## Dannichu

XS-Nitrogen said:


> Let's take the Zelda games, for example. Is a princess _really_ going to be able to take on Ganondorf/Ganon? Not so much. Does it make her any worse of a character? If you ask me, not so much. Having to be rescued doesn't mean that you're a terrible character, just that you're incapable of fighting off whatever big bad boss dude decides to kidnap you. That, and if everybody in the cast was capable of defeating said big bad boss dude, there wouldn't be much of a game now, would there? :D


I agree in part, but I think that always, in nearly every game ever made, having the male hero need to rescue the pretty but useless girl is irritating. 
It's basically saying that:

Women aren't capable of fending for themselves - they're not careful/clever/strong enough to not get captured in the first place.
Women require help of men when they get into trouble - it's always the male hero that rescues them. 
Women get in men's way - they have to come running to Another Castle instead of doing whatever else they were doing. 
Women aren't intelligent to escape on their own - Link finds a way out of every dungeon he ever gets thrown into. Zelda has no such skill. 
 Women sit at home and do little but wait anxiously for the hero to return - often because he's off defending her kingdom.
I understand what you mean about the game being much less fun if Peach kicked the living crap out of Bowser as soon as he laid hands on her, but the gender roles in games, RPGs especially, are so painfully defined and so very rarely challenged that it's no wonder fewer females play games.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

How about a game where a girl has to rescue a wimpy guy.


----------



## Not Meowth

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> How about a game where a girl has to rescue a wimpy guy.


Or, a reversal of an existing butch-guy-rescues-useless-girl thing. Like Zelda rescuing Link from Ganondorf... somehow.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

Dannichu said:


> I agree in part, but I think that always, in nearly every game ever made, having the male hero need to rescue the pretty but useless girl is irritating.
> It's basically saying that:
> 
> Women aren't capable of fending for themselves - they're not careful/clever/strong enough to not get captured in the first place.
> Women require help of men when they get into trouble - it's always the male hero that rescues them.
> Women get in men's way - they have to come running to Another Castle instead of doing whatever else they were doing.
> Women aren't intelligent to escape on their own - Link finds a way out of every dungeon he ever gets thrown into. Zelda has no such skill.
> Women sit at home and do little but wait anxiously for the hero to return - often because he's off defending her kingdom.
> I understand what you mean about the game being much less fun if Peach kicked the living crap out of Bowser as soon as he laid hands on her, but the gender roles in games, RPGs especially, are so painfully defined and so very rarely challenged that it's no wonder fewer females play games.


I agree with you for the most part, but it's not as rarely challenged as you think. Samus doesn't need _anybody_ pretty much. Rundas saved you probably three or four times in Corruption, but all but one of them could easily be handled by the player (Except possibly when Samus kills Meta Ridley at the start of the game. How that would have turned out depends largely on what was at the bottom of that shaft, and probably whether or not Samus went morph ball before impact, cause at that point she's basically just pure energy in a ball). Jade from Beyond Good and Evil was able to fend for herself pretty much. I forget her name, but the main character from Eternal Darkness was anything but helpless by the end of the game. Lucca and Ayla from Chrono Trigger, both in battle and plot-wise, saved my party so many times it wasn't even funny. Yuna from FFX was basically the entire focus of the plot from what I've played of it, and her summons saved me in battle countless times. Midna from Twilight Princess helped Link out substantially - He'd have been screwed without her. Paula from Earthbound - You save her maybe twice in the game, but she becomes easily the second most powerful character in your party, and the final boss fight is unwinnable without her. It literally cannot be done unless you use a cheat device of some sort. And of course... Lara from Tomb Raider. She's basically turned into a sex symbol, so I don't think she's the best example of a strong female character, but she can still fend for herself, big breasts or not. Oh, and Jedi Academy - You have the option to be a female character and still do all the badass Jedi stuff you'd do if you were a male character.

Now, I'm not trying to say that the gender roles are thrown out the window here. They do get broken, or at least bent slightly, quite a fair bit. But here's the thing. How may games to I have mentioned up there? Eight? Nine? In the grand scope of things, that's not a whole lot. And even then, you'll notice that in that list, there's almost always at least some sort of _help_ from male characters. Except for Samus, Jade, and Eternal Darkness Girl, most of those "strong female characters" still can't do it on their own. They're limited to the role of _helping_ (or being helped _by_) the badass male character. And even then, there's still very little of even that kind of thing.

I guess this is "violent agreement" of sorts. I don't think the gender roles are quite as solidly defined as you seem to be saying, but they _are_ (quite obviously) still there. I just figured I'd throw my two cents in once agian.



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Or, a reversal of an existing butch-guy-rescues-useless-girl thing. Like Zelda rescuing Link from Ganondorf... somehow.


Zelda - Wand of Gamelon. Zelda has to rescue Link. And Zelda's Adventure is also a game where you control Zelda. Apparently both of them were absolutely terrible, and weren't even made by Nintendo.

Also, could a mod maybe split this topic? This is a pretty worthwhile discussion IMO, but we've strayed massively away from the original topic here.


----------



## Flora

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Or, a reversal of an existing butch-guy-rescues-useless-girl thing. Like Zelda rescuing Link from Ganondorf... somehow.


*coughSuperPrincessPeachcough*


----------



## The Suicune

Super Princess Peach was good. It still portrays women as weak in places (Peach crying, daily) but other than that good :)


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

I've never played it. Although maybe I should do something about that... *Goes to download it*


----------



## ZimD

I'm bi.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

I'm pretty sure I'm straight.


----------



## Amaguq

I voted straight, because I didn't know what some of them meant. And yes, I actually am 15, almost 16, and I don't know some of this stuff. Anyway, I actually would be asexual based on the definition from this thread. I would like to have children someday, but I think sex is gross (never did it!) and I don't understand what is so pleasurable about it. I would rather adopt kids than add more to the population. Or, maybe dogs would be a better replacement...

Just so you know, I don't discriminate based on sexuality. My best friend just told me three years ago that he was gay. And I was fine with that. Then my other friend told me she was bisexual. I told her that I hoped she didn't like me, because it would be a waste of time; she told me not to worry.


----------



## Not Meowth

Amaguq said:


> I think sex is gross (never did it!) and *I don't understand what is so pleasurable about it*.


That's most of the point of it actually, apart from reproduction. If it wasn't good nothing would do it.

(And I partly agree on the "gross" comment, if you think about it. "Hey, let's take those things we piss out of and put one inside the other. That sounds great doesn't it?")


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Yeah, I know. I also actually think "sex is gross". And even more after THAT comment.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Why do so many people find sex disguting? I mean most of us are virgins anyway so we really don't have a basis to go from.
I don't see what's wrong with it, I mean without coitus you wouldn't be here to complain about it :/


----------



## Not Meowth

Worst Username Ever said:


> Yeah, I know. I also actually think "sex is gross". And even more after THAT comment.


And I was just talking vaginal sex. Just think what goes on round the other side of the body...


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Yeah...that's even more gross if you think it that way...
And...what about oral sex, then?


----------



## Not Meowth

Worst Username Ever said:


> Yeah...that's even more gross if you think it that way...
> And...what about oral sex, then?


Do you _really_ want the pissing-organ anywhere near your general mouth area?...


----------



## Worst Username Ever

DO NOT WANT


----------



## Not Meowth

Worst Username Ever said:


> DO NOT WANT


I'm so happy. I've managed to single handedly destroy any prospect of a sex life anyone reading this topic will ever have ^-^ If I'm not gonna have one I'm dragging you all down with me...

I've also turned this topic from a mild topic about sexual preference to an extremely mature one describing three sexual acts...


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Yeah. Someone should put a [MATURE] tag on it.


----------



## Not Meowth

Worst Username Ever said:


> Yeah. Someone should put a [MATURE] tag on it.


All thanks to me...

If anyone wants me, I'll be hiding in a cave somewhere, disguised as a yak.


----------



## Amaguq

I'm just glad I'm not the only one. And yeah, your comments have destroyed my-not-so-existent sex life. ^_^


----------



## Timmy

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I'm so happy. I've managed to single handedly destroy any prospect of a sex life anyone reading this topic will ever have ^-^ If I'm not gonna have one I'm dragging you all down with me...
> 
> I've also turned this topic from a mild topic about sexual preference to an extremely mature one describing three sexual acts...


yeaaaah dude you kinda failed because I still wanna have sex. :|


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Mike the Foxhog said:


> *Do you really want the pissing-organ anywhere near your general mouth area?...*


By the way, I don't know if that was the point, but it kinda sounded like you were implying that I wanted it at first. I never wanted it, I don't want it and I'll 
never want it.

And let's continue this discussion in the "Gross Things About Sex" topic. What, it doesn't exist? Well, just create it if you want.


----------



## Not Meowth

Timmy said:


> yeaaaah dude you kinda failed because I still wanna have sex. :|


Well, it's a partial success. Amagug and WUE have been put off.


Worst Username Ever said:


> By the way, I don't know if that was the point, but it kinda sounded like you were implying that I wanted it at first. I never wanted it, I don't want it and I'll never want it.


No. I was speaking rhetorically.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Mike the Foxhog said:


> No. I was speaking rhetorically.


Good. Just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Tailsy

Mike the Foxhog said:


> That's most of the point of it actually, apart from reproduction. If it wasn't good nothing would do it.
> 
> (And I partly agree on the "gross" comment, if you think about it. "Hey, let's take those things we piss out of and put one inside the other. That sounds great doesn't it?")


Actually, girls do not pee out of their vaginal entrance. 
That would be very odd.


----------



## Amaguq

Tailsy said:


> Actually, girls do not pee out of their vaginal entrance.
> That would be very odd.


:dead:Yeah, but just the fact that you want to put anything near it. *shudder*


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Yeah, but now we're going really off-topic.


----------



## surskitty

XS-Nitrogen said:


> Let's take the Zelda games, for example. Is a princess _really_ going to be able to take on Ganondorf/Ganon? Not so much. Does it make her any worse of a character? If you ask me, not so much. Having to be rescued doesn't mean that you're a terrible character, just that you're incapable of fighting off whatever big bad boss dude decides to kidnap you. That, and if everybody in the cast was capable of defeating said big bad boss dude, there wouldn't be much of a game now, would there? :D


The thing is that there isn't any real reason why she _can't_ do badass things.  Belle is a token princess character and she's still completely capable of elbowing Xaldin when he tries to kidnap _her_, yet Kairi can't do anything about Axel?  Skinny McSkinnyskinny?  Axel is one of the weaker OXIII members, and yet Kairi is apparently incapable of introducing him to her elbow and _running away_.  

And do me a favour and come up with one good reason why she couldn't participate in the final battle sequence of KHII.  She _has_ a keyblade.  Everyone else with a keyblade participated!  She helped in one fight, and while she got in over her head, she was low-level and in an end-game area.  There's no reason she couldn't have helped at least a _bit_ in The World That Never Was.  It wouldn't even have been the first time Sora had someone completely unskilled in his party!  re: Mulan

I don't like in-game Kairi.  I am completely fine with some fandom interpretations of Kairi that are still in-character but do not use her as a plot device!  But in-game, she's kinda useless.  There wasn't really anything she was capable of doing in the first game, but in KHII?


----------



## Not Meowth

Tailsy said:


> Actually, girls do not pee out of their vaginal entrance.
> That would be very odd.


Really? Well, what else have you got down there then?...


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

surskitty said:


> Belle is a token princess character and she's still completely capable of elbowing Xaldin when he tries to kidnap her, yet Kairi can't do anything about Axel? Skinny McSkinnyskinny? Axel is one of the weaker OXIII members, and yet Kairi is apparently incapable of introducing him to her elbow and running away.
> 
> And do me a favour and come up with one good reason why she couldn't participate in the final battle sequence of KHII.  She _has_ a keyblade.  Everyone else with a keyblade participated!  She helped in one fight, and while she got in over her head, she was low-level and in an end-game area.  There's no reason she couldn't have helped at least a _bit_ in The World That Never Was.  It wouldn't even have been the first time Sora had someone completely unskilled in his party!  re: Mulan


I only rented KH and didn't get to play it all the way through (And haven't played KH2 at all, actually), so I can't really claim to know everything that happened. But I don't see any reason why she couldn't have helped (aside from that the developers - for some reason - decided that she shouldn't), especially given what you've posted there. I'm going to go back to Zelda for a minute, 'cause I actually sort of know those games. In Ocarina of Time, I remember Zelda just standing there while you fight the big epic final fight. She didn't do anything. In Twilight Princess, Zelda does redeem herself and help you a little bit against Ganondorf in the last little bit of the game, but she did nothing at all in OOT. I know SSB isn't canon, but I think it shows that Nintendo invisions both her and Shiek as at least being somewhat capable of combat. It couldn't have been a Shiek from another game, because I'm pretty sure there only was the one in OOT. So why didn't Zelda do anything? It's the same idea. We just don't know.

Again, I don't know much about KH, but with the Zelda example again, looking at everything Ganondorf/Ganon is capable of, running probably wouldn't do a whole lot of good. I also don't know why Kairi wouldn't have tried to run - If she couldn't/wouldnt fight, then it's probably the logical thing to do after all. And since it sounds like Belle was able to fight back, I see no reason why Kairi couldn't besides it being part of a plot device. Which I think is where this discussion came from - Females are often basically portrayed as being either a vagina-with-attached-person, helpless for the sake of a plot device, or both. The answer to the first one is obvious - Sex sells, and people make video games to make money. With regards to the plot device thing, that's because the developers seem to like that as well. As for why _that_ is, I don't think there's any way for us to know. Maybe because people are familiar with it. Believe it or not surskoots, I _don't_ have all the answers.




Mike the Foxhog said:


> Do you _really_ want the pissing-organ anywhere near your general mouth area?...


People throw up out of their mouths, but I doubt too many people here would have a problem with kissing. If the person had just lost their lunch, then yeah I can see it being gross, but typically a person would keep their mouth vomit-free, right? If you still don't like the idea of oral sex, that's up to you. There's such a thing as personal preference, after all. But the point here is that just because you pee out of it doesn't mean it's going to be unclean.

...and this is coming from somebody who doesn't care if he ever actually has sex or not.


----------



## Not Meowth

XS-Nitrogen said:


> People throw up out of their mouths, but I doubt too many people here would have a problem with kissing.


I once read in a newspaper that some girl bit off her boyfriend's bottom lip while they were kissing.

Therefore _I_ have a problem with kissing. In fact I'm bloody glad I'll never get to kiss anyone. ^-^


----------



## Tailsy

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Really? Well, what else have you got down there then?...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urethra


----------



## Furretsu

Are kids really that sheltered?

*EDIT:* HAHA. Mike the Foxhog's older than I am. Who knew?


----------



## Jolty

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I'm so happy. I've managed to single handedly destroy any prospect of a sex life anyone reading this topic will ever have ^-^ If I'm not gonna have one I'm dragging you all down with me...
> 
> I've also turned this topic from a mild topic about sexual preference to an extremely mature one describing three sexual acts...


I'm still a randy sod, you fail

edit: wait
Foxhog, you thought girls peed from their vaginas? lmfao


----------



## surskitty

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Really? Well, what else have you got down there then?...


... a urethra?





XS-Nitrogen said:


> [words]
> Which I think is where this discussion came from - Females are often basically portrayed as being either a vagina-with-attached-person, helpless for the sake of a plot device, or both. The answer to the first one is obvious - Sex sells, and people make video games to make money. With regards to the plot device thing, that's because the developers seem to like that as well. As for why _that_ is, I don't think there's any way for us to know. Maybe because people are familiar with it. Believe it or not surskoots, I _don't_ have all the answers.


It probably has a lot to do with most writers being male.  And apparently sexist.  Ugh.  Which then leads to fandom hating female characters because they are either MARY SUES OMG or plot devices.  The latter tends to make more sense than the former, given that the former usually has something to do with girls not wanting there to be other girls in the picture when they are trying to mentally woo people.  (in other words, teenage girls are often DUMBER THAN ROCKS.  In a similar manner to teenage boys, even!)


----------



## Not Meowth

AuroraKing said:


> *EDIT:* HAHA. Mike the Foxhog's older than I am. Who knew?


Me, when I looked at your age and compared it to my own.


Jolty said:


> edit: wait
> Foxhog, you thought girls peed from their vaginas? lmfao


Well? I'm sorry, I don't claim to be an expert in the female anatomy. And I didn't think, I assumed.


----------



## Furretsu

You don't get out much, do you?

I didn't actually intend to have anyone answer that.


----------



## Zhorken

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Tailsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, girls do not pee out of their vaginal entrance.
> That would be very odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Well, what else have you got down there then?...
Click to expand...

I suggest that this post be preserved forever in some way. It makes me laugh~~


----------



## Not Meowth

AuroraKing said:


> You don't get out much, do you?


Not at all, no.


----------



## surskitty

Have you ever paid attention in health class?


----------



## Furretsu

I wonder if he'd be surprised to discover he has a urethra too...


----------



## Harlequin

Susan from Narnia was a strong female character who kicked ass but uh she became an atheist and NEVER WENT BACK TO NARNIA EVER so I guess she might not count.

but she kicked ass whilst she was in Narnia.


----------



## spaekle

> I'm so happy. I've managed to single handedly destroy any prospect of a sex life anyone reading this topic will ever have ^-^ If I'm not gonna have one I'm dragging you all down with me...


But blowjobs are still hot. :(


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> But blowjobs are still hot. :(


Especially when guys give them.


----------



## Timmy

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Especially when guys give them.


qft


----------



## Dannichu

surskitty said:


> Have you ever paid attention in health class?


Haha, I skipped all our sex ed lessons because I couldn't imagine anything worse than our 60-something-year-old male tutor trying to tell us how het sex works and making us put condoms on test tubes or whatever the hell else they did DX


----------



## spaekle

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Especially when guys give them.


thirded. 

All I learned in sex ed was that girls get periods, guys have wet dreams and STD's are bad. Everything else was my friends and the internet. :B


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

biromantic asexual.
no longer can people know what I am make fun of me!


----------



## Jolty

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> thirded.
> 
> All I learned in sex ed was that girls get period, guys have wet dreams and STD's are bad. Everything else was my friends and the internet. :B


pfffffffffffff girls have wet dreams too

Also uh... I think I learned (mostly) everything from a book how how bebes are made
when I was 9

I swear my childhood officially ended when I was 9 ;-;


----------



## Valor

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I'm so happy. I've managed to single handedly destroy any prospect of a sex life anyone reading this topic will ever have ^-^ If I'm not gonna have one I'm dragging you all down with me...


You sure as hell had better not be serious. What I do with my sex life is none of your Goddamn business, so don't be trying to change others simply because you were taught that sex is a Satanic ritual that can only be purified by the blessing of marriage.

You also seem to have never had a rush of testosterone, which the only reason why I can think of is that your testes have never dropped. So, I'm hoping that you're hiding something and wanting to be the pastor's son. However, sexuality is something that just cannot be repressed as the urge becomes so great that it becomes unstoppable, then you just have to feel oh-so terrible that you tooted the Devil's horn. Now, I hope you learned a little thing here about the real world.

Trust me, nearly all guys have masturbated, they can't resist it.


----------



## Music Dragon

My thingy smells better when I've just peed with it.

Also, I feel kind of sorry for you, Mr. Foxhog.

By the by, no wonder you don't "understand what's so pleasurable about sex" when you've never _done it_. And okay, you don't like oral sex, that's perfectly understandable - but you're afraid people will bite your lip off if you kiss? Boy, are you gonna have a hard time.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Okay, but now we're going REALLY off-topic. Discussion over, thank you very much, have a nice day. Let's get back on topic.


----------



## Music Dragon

*points at Worst Username Ever*

This is the finger of accusation that I have here, pointed upon you. You are ruining my fun, and a perfectly sensible and also very interesting discussion. Stop it. Stop it.


----------



## Not Meowth

Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> I suggest that this post be preserved forever in some way. It makes me laugh~~


Try quoting it in your sig.



AuroraKing said:


> I wonder if he'd be surprised to discover he has a urethra too...


No. I know where my urethra is. It's kind of a 2-in-1 thing with the penis. I assumed, having never been told otherwise, that girls have a similar arrangement.

For the record you could fill many books with the things I don't know about sex and genitals. Sex Ed at my school was bascally just five years of "wear a condom, here's a video about people with AIDS." I'm not 100% sure where I learned "the penis goes into the vagina", really. XD



Music Dragon said:


> Also, I feel kind of sorry for you, Mr. Foxhog.
> 
> *By the by, no wonder you don't "understand what's so pleasurable about sex" when you've never done it*. And okay, you don't like oral sex, that's perfectly understandable - but you're afraid people will bite your lip off if you kiss? Boy, are you gonna have a hard time.


Don't. I don't really care if I have sex or not, and I'm extremely confident I never will.

(The bit in bold was someone else by the way =D)


----------



## SlipKnoT

I'm heterosexual, but I'll pass myself off as homosexual if I think it will amuse those around me. Anything for a good joke.


----------



## ultraviolet

Mike the Foxhog said:
			
		

> Don't. I don't really care if I have sex or not, and I'm extremely confident I never will.


Sure, so was I. But then I fell in _love_. Then urine-expelling organs in strange or disgusting places doesn't matter because you're making someone else (at least) _feel good_.

Wow, that was something I totally thought I'd never say. Anyway, I'm bisexual. :3


----------



## Minish

SlipKnoT said:


> I'm heterosexual, but I'll pass myself off as homosexual if I think it will amuse those around me. Anything for a good joke.


Wow. :D What a disgusting attitude!

Also I can't even remember sex ed. All I remember is my mum saying '...DO YOU KNOW WHAT SEX IS!?' and me saying 'no'. And then about two years later, my mum saying '...DO YOU KNOW WHAT SEX IS!?' and me saying 'yes'. WHAT HAPPENED DURING THOSE TWO YEARS I ASK YOU

Also I remember when sex was just a funny/rude word people underlined in dictionaries and wrote on whiteboards. :D Oh, primary school, you are awesome.

And I don't have a very good knowledge of what's _down there_ myself beyond the blatantly obvious. I just can't bring myself to Wiki them. >>;


----------



## nyuu

leaning toward biromantic heterosexual at the moment


----------



## Sireafi

SlipKnoT said:


> I'm heterosexual, but I'll pass myself off as homosexual if I think it will amuse those around me. Anything for a good joke.


That's not funny at all actually. 

Mike the Foxhog - Have you ever tried masturbating to orgasm? It's the next best thing to having sex. If you haven't, you've missed out on quite a bit, and when you do, you'll realize why sex is so pleasurable. :\


----------



## Music Dragon

What! Since when is that not funny? I act gay all the time, and people seem to find it funny.


----------



## Valor

Sireafi said:


> That's not funny at all actually.


Then lighten up. Discrimination will never end when somebody feels that a specific group of people can't be targeted by playful jokes at all, especially when said targeted group also laughs at the joke. Example? I found out recently I have some French Canadian heritage. Does that stop me from cracking jokes about Canada? When Hell freezes over, I'll stop. Maybe.


----------



## Butterfree

Mike the Foxhog said:


> (And I partly agree on the "gross" comment, if you think about it. "Hey, let's take those things we piss out of and put one inside the other. That sounds great doesn't it?")


Half of the things we humans do are rather gross, frankly, if you think about them. Mostly what we drink and eat. Milk? A soup of chemicals and germs secreted by a cow. Eggs? What could have been a bird fetus (hell, I've eaten fertilized eggs with premature umbilical cords in them). Fruits? _The swollen genitals of a plant._

Yes, sex is pretty darned disgusting when you think about it, which is why you just, well, don't. You get used to the idea, much in the same way that people get used to the idea of eating eggs even though if they actually thought about it they would find it impossibly gross. I don't think this has anything to do with sexual orientation, really.


----------



## Eevee

Dear Mike the Foxhog:

Feel free to drop this arrogant snide attitude you have adopted anytime.  Congratulations, your balls haven't dropped and you don't want sex yet.  Good for you; I really don't give a damn.  Please do not pretend this makes you a better person than those of us who like to rub on each other until we get all sticky.

Love,
Eevee



As for thread: I'll fuck anything in theory, although at the moment I am quite more leaning towards preferring girls in practice.  Not because I think they're hotter, really; just because there's not a lot I can _do_ with guys.  Also guys are often kinda dumb and unromantic.  I can't even remember the last time a guy was interested in heavy foreplay.


----------



## Not Meowth

ultraviolet said:


> Sure, so was I. But then I fell in _love_. Then urine-expelling organs in strange or disgusting places doesn't matter because you're making someone else (at least) _feel good_.
> 
> Wow, that was something I totally thought I'd never say.


...I don't think any of us can say otherwise...



Iibui said:


> Dear Mike the Foxhog:
> 
> Feel free to drop this arrogant snide attitude you have adopted anytime.  Congratulations, your balls haven't dropped and you don't want sex yet.  Good for you; I really don't give a damn.  Please *do not pretend this makes you a better person* than those of us who like to rub on each other until we get all sticky.
> 
> Love,
> Eevee


Someone's really getting the wrong impression.

No way do I believe I am better than _anyone_. Quite the reverse.

Anyway, how long has not wanting sex or being interested in girls (or guys for that matter) been arrogant?...



Butterfree said:


> Half of the things we humans do are rather gross, frankly, if you think about them. Mostly what we drink and eat. Milk? A soup of chemicals and germs secreted by a cow. Eggs? What could have been a bird fetus (hell, I've eaten fertilized eggs with premature umbilical cords in them). Fruits? _The swollen genitals of a plant._
> 
> Yes, sex is pretty darned disgusting when you think about it, which is why you just, well, don't. You get used to the idea, much in the same way that people get used to the idea of eating eggs even though if they actually thought about it they would find it impossibly gross. I don't think this has anything to do with sexual orientation, really.


I guess, but in those cases it's easy to ignore. No-one ever sees the milk being extracted or the eggs coming out of the chicken. But when shoving your peeing apparatus inside what routinely serves as a drain for blood and dead cells and all sorts of other crap I imagine it's harder to ignore.



Valor said:


> You sure as hell had better not be serious. What I do with my sex life is none of your Goddamn business, so don't be trying to change others simply because you were taught that sex is a Satanic ritual that can only be purified by the blessing of marriage.
> 
> You also seem to have never had a rush of testosterone, which the only reason why I can think of is that your testes have never dropped. So, I'm hoping that you're hiding something and wanting to be the pastor's son. However, sexuality is something that just cannot be repressed as the urge becomes so great that it becomes unstoppable, then you just have to feel oh-so terrible that you tooted the Devil's horn. Now, I hope you learned a little thing here about the real world.


Wow. Someone needs to meet our friend "sarcasm".



Sireafi said:


> Mike the Foxhog - Have you ever tried masturbating to orgasm? It's the next best thing to having sex. If you haven't, you've missed out on quite a bit, and when you do, *you'll realize why sex is so pleasurable. *:\


Let me reiterate: SOMEONE ELSE SAID THAT.

And one of the few things I _do_ know about sex is that puberty comes way before age 16, so why you're all accusing my balls of not having dropped (or what possible reason you have for doing so) is beyond me.


----------



## #1 bro

Music Dragon said:


> My thingy smells better when I've just peed with it.


I find it a tad bizarre that you smell your dong enough to notice the change in scent.


----------



## Music Dragon

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I find it a tad bizarre that you smell your dong enough to notice the change in scent.


*shrugs* Meh.


----------



## Mirry

I'm heterosexual, but certainly not homophobic. I kissed another girl once in a game of truth or dare and I wasn't grossed out or anything. Just not sexually attracted to females, lovely though they are.


----------



## Valor

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Wow. Someone needs to meet our friend "sarcasm".
> 
> And one of the few things I _do_ know about sex is that puberty comes way before age 16, so why you're all accusing my balls of not having dropped (or what possible reason you have for doing so) is beyond me.


Your arguments are like that of an eight year old. Glad to clear it up for you.


----------



## Scizor

Straight.


----------



## Minish

I don't find anything particularly interesting about sex either, to be honest. I know I haven't actually done it yet, but maybe I never will and just avoid all the annoyance I'm sure it'll present. Perhaps I'll find someone who has a rather low libido as well, and we'll get along juuust fine. :D

And by 'annoyance' I mean intimacy. I'm perfectly okay with sexual intimacy really, but it's not something I'd choose to do if I could avoid it. And I'm sure sex is perfectly pleasurable, but that's lower on my priority list than feeling awkward.

I don't really feel much sexual attraction, and I'm not sure whether I should ponder over being asexual for a while. [/random musings]



Valor said:


> Then lighten up. Discrimination will never end when somebody feels that a specific group of people can't be targeted by playful jokes at all, especially when said targeted group also laughs at the joke. Example? I found out recently I have some French Canadian heritage. Does that stop me from cracking jokes about Canada? When Hell freezes over, I'll stop. Maybe.


What do you mean by 'said targeted group'? I'm possibly gay - I'm definitely attracted to other females - and I feel offended by it. Discrimination can be offensive for people in all manners of varying shades; which is why you should just avoid doing it altogether so you aren't offending anybody at all. Surely cracking a joke at something is less important than making people happier?


----------



## Not Meowth

Valor said:


> Your arguments are like that of an eight year old. Glad to clear it up for you.


Ah, OK.


----------



## Sireafi

Music Dragon said:


> What! Since when is that not funny? I act gay all the time, and people seem to find it funny.





Valor said:


> Then lighten up. Discrimination will never end when somebody feels that a specific group of people can't be targeted by playful jokes at all, especially when said targeted group also laughs at the joke. Example? I found out recently I have some French Canadian heritage. Does that stop me from cracking jokes about Canada? When Hell freezes over, I'll stop. Maybe.


Gugh. I don't really care about those who crack gay/Canadian/specific group jokes, but if someone's going to do it over and over, and act like it half the time, that's when it's going to bug me. At school, I'm surrounded by guys who are constantly giving each other lap dances, shouting "hey dude suck my dick and I'll suck yours", dry humping each other, somehow making orgasm jokes out of everything, etc. There's a fine line between cracking a gay joke and that. I don't really find it funny, but more annoying.


----------



## Timmy

Sireafi said:


> At school, I'm surrounded by guys who are constantly giving each other lap dances, shouting "hey dude suck my dick and I'll suck yours", dry humping each other, somehow making orgasm jokes out of everything, etc. There's a fine line between cracking a gay joke and that. I don't really find it funny, but more annoying.


I used to find that funny when I was 11 but now I just ignore it. :B
I'm not offended by gay jokes.. eh. Although Sireafi is right, there is a fine line.


----------



## PK

Heterosexual.


----------



## Amaguq

Amaguq said:


> I voted straight, because I didn't know what some of them meant. And yes, I actually am 15, almost 16, and I don't know some of this stuff. Anyway, I actually would be asexual based on the definition from this thread. I would like to have children someday, but I think sex is gross (never did it!) and I don't understand what is so pleasurable about it. I would rather adopt kids than add more to the population. Or, maybe dogs would be a better replacement...
> 
> Just so you know, I don't discriminate based on sexuality. My best friend just told me three years ago that he was gay. And I was fine with that. Then my other friend told me she was bisexual. I told her that I hoped she didn't like me, because it would be a waste of time; she told me not to worry.


Okay now I regret posting this message because it has started a lot of this argument based around Mike the Foxhog's replies to it. So...SORRY! Especially to you Mike. So I'll scratch out some.


----------



## Alexi

I'm bi, and very proud of it, though at the moment I have a girlfriend. <3 Yay.


----------



## Dewgong

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I once read in a newspaper that some girl bit off her boyfriend's bottom lip while they were kissing.
> 
> Therefore _I_ have a problem with kissing. In fact I'm bloody glad I'll never get to kiss anyone. ^-^


That's just kind of dumb right there. Having a problem with kissing just because of that. That girl was... I don't even know what to say, but I think that's a stupid reason.

Drop the attitude... _I_ don't like it. 

Poor guy though. ]:


----------



## Butterfree

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I guess, but in those cases it's easy to ignore. No-one ever sees the milk being extracted or the eggs coming out of the chicken. But when shoving your peeing apparatus inside what routinely serves as a drain for blood and dead cells and all sorts of other crap I imagine it's harder to ignore.


You'd be surprised. You get used to the idea as "Oh, hey, this is kind of disgusting, but it's worth it." And later the "Oh, hey, this is kind of disgusting" part just starts to fade away into an insignificant piece of nothing that you can prod at if you really want to but also just leave alone and forget about it in much the same way as the knowledge that you're eating a dead fetus.

(And at the risk of going TMI, this is not merely what I 'imagine'. I thought it would be harder, too.)


----------



## Icalasari

I believe (although i am nowhere NEAR certain) that I am bisexual, but with mostly hetero tendencies.

As in, I have had interest in ONE male, and he looked like a girl the first time, so it could have been easily fucked up teenage hormones and their appearance...


----------



## Deretto

Icalasari said:


> I believe (although i am nowhere NEAR certain) that I am bisexual, but with mostly hetero tendencies.
> 
> As in, I have had interest in ONE male, and he looked like a girl the first time, so it could have been easily fucked up teenage hormones and their appearance...


It's always funny when that happens. x3


----------



## Not Meowth

Dewgongeru said:


> That's just kind of dumb right there. Having a problem with kissing just because of that. That girl was... I don't even know what to say, but I think that's a stupid reason.
> 
> Drop the attitude... _I_ don't like it.


I must make a mental note to put "j/k" more often when I make posts that are intended as jokes, way too many things are being taken seriously...

And how do you mean, you don't like my attitude? You can't accept me because I don't happen to have _any_ sexuality?...


----------



## Crazy Weavile

Asexuality FTW. So much easier.


----------



## Not Meowth

Crazy Weavile said:


> Asexuality FTW. So much easier.


Very true, laziness is quite a large contributing fctor to mine. XD


----------



## Harlequin

No, that's called *celibacy*.


----------



## Not Meowth

Harlequin said:


> No, that's called *celibacy*.


Or, that.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

Mike the Foxhog said:


> You can't accept me because I don't happen to have _any_ sexuality?...


I was also one of the asexual people in here, and nobody had a problem with it at all. In real life, everybody seems to insist that there's actually something _wrong_ with me, so this was a welcome change. I even got a bit of a compliment for it here actually, and you have _no idea_ how good that felt (See my signature. Thanks, Cirrus ). So I think it's safe to say that they aren't on you for having no sexual attraction to anything.

I haven't read the whole thread, but I think the general consensus (Correct me if I'm wrong you guys) is that you're acting a bit immature about all of this. I'm not saying that you _are_ immature, but if you don't keep an eye on the way you're saying things, it's easy to come across as such. I mean, even if your points are valid, they could be getting lost being lost in the fact that you're coming across as being defensive, and it seems like you're taking everything personally. Just be a little more careful with how you word your posts, and everything should be okay. After all, I seriously doubt everybody's on your case because of your sexuality (Or lack thereof).


----------



## Not Meowth

XS-Nitrogen said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but I think the general consensus (Correct me if I'm wrong you guys) is that you're acting a bit immature about all of this. I'm not saying that you _are_ immature, but if you don't keep an eye on the way you're saying things, it's easy to come across as such. I mean, even if your points are valid, they could be getting lost being lost in the fact that you're coming across as being defensive, and it seems like you're taking everything personally. Just be a little more careful with how you word your posts, and everything should be okay. After all, I seriously doubt everybody's on your case because of your sexuality (Or lack thereof).


Must be the misunderstood joking statements. Sorry.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen

Yup, I'd say that's definitely part of it. lol. That's one problem with internet discussion is it's sometimes hard to tell if somebody's joking or not. If it's spoken, you can usually tell by the person's tone of voice and facial expressions, but you don't have any of that online. Which, some would argue, is a good thing... :blank:


----------



## surskitty

if it's hard to tell if they're joking then they're probably doing it wrong


----------



## Dewgong

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Anyway, how long has not wanting sex or being interested in girls (or guys for that matter) been arrogant?...


It's not that, it's the way you've been acting about it.

:3


----------



## Not Meowth

Dewgongeru said:


> It's not that, it's the way you've been acting about it.
> 
> :3


I haven't intended to be acting about it in _any_ way.

Things have obviously gotten massively confused here, so everyone please just ignore anything I've said in this thread so far.

I'll start again, and this time be more careful what I say and how I put it.

----------

I am asexual, I suppose. So far I've never been attracted to anyone, so I guess there's no real way of knowing. Though I _am_ quite sure that I might just be a heterosexual who's not yet into girls. I'm quite certain that, if I had any sexuality, I'd be straight. If that makes any sense at all... =)


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> biromantic asexual.


screw that.
biromantic homosexual. i've suddenly picked up an interest in anything male/male.


----------



## Minish

Why don't people seem to understand what pansexuality means IRL. >> NO IT IS NOT GODDAMN ATTRACTION TO _POTS_

I think I might be biromantic homosexual, then. Or biromantic asexual, I can't decide. I don't see why we should _have_ to decide, society is the complete pits of the world.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Cirrus said:


> Why don't people seem to understand what pansexuality means IRL. >> NO IT IS NOT GODDAMN ATTRACTION TO _POTS_
> 
> I think I might be biromantic homosexual, then. Or biromantic asexual, I can't decide. I don't see why we should _have_ to decide, society is the complete pits of the world.


not caring woot~
idk i have too much spare time, so i do stuff like figure out my orientation :3.
but that's just me.


----------



## #1 bro

Maybe it's due to my incredibly straight-and-narrowness, but I really don't understand how some of you guys aren't sure what you are. Um, go look at porn of women, go look at porn of men, figure out which ones turn you on? Doesn't that pretty much answer your question? 

I guess there could be a bit of gray area, but not enough to not be able to tell which of the four categories you belong in, right? 

http://www.qwantz.com/archive/000311.html


I know I will get flamed for this post. :|


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

it doesn't matter either way, does it?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Maybe it's due to my incredibly straight-and-narrowness, but I really don't understand how some of you guys aren't sure what you are. Um, go look at porn of women, go look at porn of men, figure out which ones turn you on? Doesn't that pretty much answer your question?
> 
> I guess there could be a bit of gray area, but not enough to not be able to tell which of the four categories you belong in, right?
> 
> http://www.qwantz.com/archive/000311.html
> 
> 
> I know I will get flamed for this post. :|


And if porn doesn't turn you on? Porn of neither woman nor man turns me on. I don't think sexuality is that easily defined as "look at porn and see which turns you on!" Things other than porn turn some people on, like me.


----------



## Dannichu

I find pornography incredibly degrading and I can't find anything appealing about it at all. It's two (or more) people getting paid to have sex in front of a camera... I fail to see the appeal.


----------



## Eevee

Dannichu said:


> It's two (or more) people getting paid to have sex in front of a camera... I fail to see the appeal.


the "sex" part


----------



## opaltiger

Cirrus said:


> Why don't people seem to understand what pansexuality means IRL. >> NO IT IS NOT GODDAMN ATTRACTION TO _POTS_
> 
> I think I might be biromantic homosexual, then. Or biromantic asexual, I can't decide. I don't see why we should _have_ to decide, society is the complete pits of the world.


you don't decide your sexual orientation wtf >:(


----------



## surskitty

Dannichu said:


> I find pornography incredibly degrading and I can't find anything appealing about it at all. It's two (or more) people getting paid to have sex in front of a camera... I fail to see the appeal.


There's also drawn porn.  And written porn.  Neither of which involves people doing sexual activities in front of a camera!  I don't really see the appeal either, but I don't think it's particularly degrading.  Whatever floats their boats :/


----------



## nyuu

Cirrus said:


> Why don't people seem to understand what pansexuality means IRL. >> NO IT IS NOT GODDAMN ATTRACTION TO _POTS_


you're right. it's attraction to pans.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Speak for yourself, Zhorken.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> imo


Alright then, it doesn't effect me.


----------



## Furretsu

It doesn't _affect_ you either! Hoho.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Aromantic heterosexual, which means I don't understand the concept. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle

lmao I am a flaming gay everywhere but school e.e


----------



## ultraviolet

Bisexual, I like to keep my options open. >:)


----------



## Not Meowth

Iibui said:


> Dannichu said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's two (or more) people getting paid to have sex in front of a camera... I fail to see the appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> the "sex" part
Click to expand...

And the "paid" part.

Or do you mean the appeal for watching/looking at it, rather than the appeal for partaking _in_ it?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm sure she means from watching it.


----------



## #1 bro

Zhorken the Ocelot;32684though yes applying yourself to [b said:
			
		

> arbitrarily divided categories[/b] is pretty silly imo


How is it arbitrarily divided? It's simple enough, there are two sexes, you can like one or the other, or both, or neither. Nothing arbitrary about it to me. 

Also the people who are all "I don't like porn so your point is moot", you know that's not what I was getting at. You could replace it with uh, I don't know, imagine yourself having sex with a guy, imagine yourself having sex with a girl, figure out which ones if any seem pleasant, there you go, you now know your sexual orientation. :|


----------



## surskitty

the thing is that there _aren't_ two sexes


----------



## #1 bro

um

I'm pretty sure there are.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle

surskitty said:


> the thing is that there _aren't_ two sexes


Um, ok, so other than male and female, what is there? O-o


----------



## #1 bro

Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> 1. Nobody strictly likes exactly any number of sexes to exact extents.


Well, it's kind of like colors, isn't it? There are many shades of red, but you still say "oh, that's red" and then if you want to go into more detail you can go "it's a dark magenta-y red" but it's easier to just say "oh, her dress is red". 



> 2. What about pre-op and post-op transsexuals?  What about herms?  What about nullo people?  What about..., ..., ....


Those aren't sexes. 



> 3. Why do you need to sort things into categories at all?  Why not say "I generally like [boys, girls, boys and girls, boys and girls but boys a bit more...]" instead of categorizing this attraction?


Because it's easier to sum it up in one word? If you like boys and girls but boys a bit more then you're bisexual, and if someone cares you can tell them "I have a slight preference for guys".


----------



## #1 bro

The point is, of course not all bisexuals will like guys and girls an equal amount. Not all science fiction books will have equal elements of science in them. Not all shades of blue will have the same amount of green in them. Not all jazz songs will be structured the same. You still need to have general words, to give people an idea of what you are, until they ask for details.


----------



## surskitty

Fer-Snazzle said:


> Um, ok, so other than male and female, what is there? O-o


people's physical sex does not always match their mental gender

also intersex conditions exist


----------



## #1 bro

Who cares if there are four unnecessary words in the english language? _You_ don't have to use them.


----------



## surskitty

because it's expected that people try to fit things such as this into categories when it _does not categorize cleanly_


----------



## spaekle

Some people use terms like "androsexual" and "gynosexual", which really just mean "attracted to boys" and "attracted to girls" respectively. (Although I've read in some places that those mean you're only attracted to specific age groups within those sexes... hmm.) I agree that it shouldn't matter what you are, though. :(


----------



## opaltiger

> Not all science fiction books will have equal elements of science in them.


science fiction is not about science >:(

anyway

the problem is that human attraction does not run precisely along lines set down by sex, gender, whatever. by indicating that it does, you are grossly simplifying matters; why cannot we just say "I like who I like"? why do we have to conform to strict categories? why does everyone have to be x, y, or z? why can't they be all three, none, or various parts of each?

the point I am trying to make: *categorising attraction is fucking stupid.*


----------



## #1 bro

surskitty said:


> because it's expected that people try to fit things such as this into categories when it _does not categorize cleanly_


Nothing categorizes cleanly. 



Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> This isn't about using words!  This is about categorizing!  By labelling people [whatever]sexual you're sorting them into categories and I think that's _dumb_.


That's what I thought at first, but you seemed to turn the debate into against the words, and that instead of heretosexual we should say "likes boys" or "likes girls".

Really, _it's not worth getting upset over the fact that people expect you to call yourself one of four things_. Either you can go "well, I like girls AND boys, but I like girls in a more romantic way and boys in a more sexual way, and I think I like boys a bit more" or you can go "I'm bi," and if they want details, _they'll ask_.


----------



## #1 bro

Why does it matter?


----------



## surskitty

Because sexuality doesn't categorize that neatly and it's foolish to try to do so.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Also the people who are all "I don't like porn so your point is moot", you know that's not what I was getting at. You could replace it with uh, I don't know, imagine yourself having sex with a guy, imagine yourself having sex with a girl, figure out which ones if any seem pleasant, there you go, you now know your sexual orientation. :|


And if imagining myself having sex with girl/guy STILL does not turn me on? In fact, thinking about sex in any way, shape, or form does not turn me on at all. And how am I supposed to figure that out from just _imagining_ it? When I imagine myself having sex, I don't feel anything, at all. I don't think: "Ooh, I like having sex better with a guy/girl than a girl/guy." 

Sorry, it's still not that simple. Some people (like me) just don't know. And that's the way things are. Maybe later, when I actually have (as opposed to watching/imagining it) sex/fall in love with someone, I will. But for now, I _just don't know_.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle

surskitty said:


> people's physical sex does not always match their mental gender
> 
> also intersex conditions exist


But sexuality is mental on your part, and physical on your partner's part. Also, most people aren't intersexual, or wtv you call it. They exhist "outside of the box", and can't really be considered different sexes. After all, they are made up of both male and female...


----------



## Grinning Calamity

I'm quite straight.

My stance on homosexual stuff, is just that I don't think that people were meant to be homosexual, but it's their own buisness, and I don't care... As long as they don't mess with me, I don't care. it's not that I'm a homophobe, but I just think homosexuals are... eh... different(?), for lack of a better word...


----------



## octobr

Fer-Snazzle said:


> But sexuality is mental on your part, and physical on your partner's part. Also, most people aren't intersexual, or wtv you call it. They exhist "outside of the box", and can't really be considered different sexes. After all, they are made up of both male and female...


Do your research.

They aren't considered different sexes, but certainly they make a difference. And what about those of us who are genderqueer/androgynous/etc? 

Not to mention the who-knows-how-many cultures with third gender individuals.


HERE'S TO GENDER BEING ONE OF TWO CHOICES.



That's all I got, guys.


----------



## Capitain Jay

i'm heteroromantic bisexual lawl


----------



## Fer-Snazzle

Grinning Calamity said:


> ...it's not that I'm a homophobe, but I just think homosexuals are... eh... different(?), for lack of a better word...


You are totally a homophobe >P




Verne said:


> They aren't considered different sexes, but certainly they make a difference. And what about those of us who are genderqueer/androgynous/etc?
> 
> Not to mention the who-knows-how-many cultures with third gender individuals.
> 
> 
> HERE'S TO GENDER BEING ONE OF TWO CHOICES.


All I'm saying is that in sexual thought, feelings, or even fantasies, I don't think that anybody just thinks seriously "Oh, gee, I'm horny but I don't want a boy or a girl, what to do? D:
Oh wait yeah there's those other-sexed people! :D"

And if that's true - what you are saying - Then shouldn't trisexuality exhist or something? 'Tis like, "Hey what gender do you like?" 
"Oh yeah, I like all three..."   *cough*


----------



## Timmy

Fer-Snazzle said:


> And if that's true - what you are saying - Then shouldn't trisexuality exhist or something? 'Tis like, "Hey what gender do you like?"
> "Oh yeah, I like all three..."   *cough*


I could be totally wrong but isn't that called pansexuality? :T


----------



## Fer-Snazzle

Uhm, nooo I don't think so. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't pansexuality something like "having sex in many different ways" or something?

Or does it have to do with "all human behavior is based on sex" or sumthin?? =o?


----------



## Dark Butterfly

100% Hetro <3


----------



## Furiianda

Music Dragon said:


> And okay, you don't like oral sex, that's perfectly understandable - but you're afraid people will bite your lip off if you kiss? Boy, are you gonna have a hard time.


Hey, it almost happened to me.
...>_>

Uhh I guess I would fit under "heterosexual". Girls don't appeal to me. Even as friends... XD okay, some girls are okay, but I've never thought about a girl romantically or sexually (except about .5 of a second to test "do I like girls" or something)...
*scratches head* Also I'm not overly sexual... or... uh, actually not very sexual at all- per se... I don't masturbate or have sexual fantasies... heh. Like, there was this one time, I thought I had a crush on this guy, because he kept saying really awesome things and I was all obsessive and "ONG I MUST QUOTE YOU" and stuff. (But then I realised crushes are supposed to be sexual or something. Hee hee.)
But I do realise that there's a common situation of "You aren't interested in sex because you don't really know anything about it" and so I'm uh... keeping my mind open... right? I'm not particularly opposed to sex ("ewww sex") but I prefer not to spend my time thinking about it or pursuing it (:
That said I am a bit of a... romantic. But that's _totally different..._ hee hee...
Also it's funny that there are actually other people here who aren't really interested in sex! Yaaaay!


----------



## Timmy

Fer-Snazzle said:


> Uhm, nooo I don't think so. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't pansexuality something like "having sex in many different ways" or something?
> 
> Or does it have to do with "all human behavior is based on sex" or sumthin?? =o?





> Pansexual, also known as 'omnisexual' is a word that means any person who is sexually attracted to males, females, and people that are not male or female.


Yeaah.
I'm gonna trust wiki on this one.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle

Timmy said:


> Yeaah.
> I'm gonna trust wiki on this one.


*retarded* :P


----------



## alexisb1ch

I'm asexual; I reproduce on my own. :D

/sarcasm

I'm bi. And with a...boy...type thing. *disappointed sigh* Though I must say...he's good with his...limbs. :3


----------



## Pikachu

I'm straight.

I mean, why would Pikachu be anything else?


----------



## Wilcox

If you don't like the idea of fitting into one category then just pick 'Other' and then fucking explain.
God _damn_.
It's REALLY simple, I promise.

I put heterosexual...
BUT JESUS CAN I FIT INTO THAT CATEGORY
IT'S AWFULLY SMALL ON ME


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

pikachu629 said:


> I mean, why would Pikachu be anything else?


I'd rather not go into that... Someone else can, though. :P

I'm straight.


----------



## Koji

Gay, though it can be a bit more complex. I don't go "eww" girls, there are still girls that I find pretty, but the thought of dating a girl and the female anatomy has no appeal to me.


----------



## Salazard

Definitely straight. =P Guys make me cringe xD


----------



## Minish

Timmy said:


> Yeaah.
> I'm gonna trust wiki on this one.





Fer-Snazzle said:


> *retarded* :P


You know, I'm pretty sure that pansexuality is basically 'not having a sexuality'. And if it doesn't mean that, then I guess I've got to find another word instead... >>

And when I say not having a sexuality... basically saying that labels are stupid and human nature doesn't work out so neatly. I like who I like, end of it. I don't see why I should have to work out the right term for it or not. I don't even think sexuality should exist, it's only whether you prefer a certain sexual organ and that doesn't really make much sense either. It's all down to society. >|

THAT'S RIGHT SOCIETY I place the blame squarely on /you/.


----------



## Timmy

Cirrus said:


> You know, I'm pretty sure that pansexuality is basically 'not having a sexuality'. And if it doesn't mean that, then I guess I've got to find another word instead... >>
> 
> And when I say not having a sexuality... basically saying that labels are stupid and human nature doesn't work out so neatly. I like who I like, end of it. I don't see why I should have to work out the right term for it or not. I don't even think sexuality should exist, it's only whether you prefer a certain sexual organ and that doesn't really make much sense either. It's all down to society. >|
> THAT'S RIGHT SOCIETY I place the blame squarely on /you/.


http://bestuff.com/stuff/pansexuality

The sexuality labels are just generalising really you don't need to label yourself as any of them if you don't want to.

I tell people I'm gay but really ... idk. I couldn't care less. I like who I like, just as you said.


----------



## Minish

Timmy said:


> http://bestuff.com/stuff/pansexuality
> 
> The sexuality labels are just generalising really you don't need to label yourself as any of them if you don't want to.
> 
> I tell people I'm gay but really ... idk. I couldn't care less. I like who I like, just as you said.


Ah, thanks for the link. That was more helpful than Wikipedia, in any case.

I do the same thing. Occasionally I'll tell people I'm gay or bisexual (never heterosexual though, interestingly =P), it's just more convenient than saying you're pansexual. Then you have to deal with a year of people asking you whether you fuck pots.


----------



## Dark_star

Uh, right now I'm not sure about my sexuality. I think I like girls like I like boy's, but I've never had a relationship with one, so I don't know...


----------



## Harlequin

You don't need to have a relationship with either boys or girls to know which ones you like.


----------



## Dark_star

> You don't need to have a relationship with either boys or girls to know which ones you like.


I keep hearing that, but I don't know. Then I hear, you'll never know until you try...

I don't know whether it will be awkward, or if it'll just be like dating a guy, Ok.


----------



## ChronaMew

I'm pretty sure I'm at least straighter than the lines I try to draw. :P


----------

